# Got Some 303 Aerospace Protectant To Play With



## Matt_Nic

What exactly can it be used on?
Is it just black trim?

My main aim is to bling up my E46 engine bay, which is mostly black plastic. 
Can it be used on the dash, black body trim (tbh, it's only a small part of my door mirrors) 
What about the roof (convertible) and the tonneau cover?
Tyres?

Just thinking of ways to get some decent VFM from it :detailer:


----------



## dubber

Dont no about the cover, but it can certainly be used on the dash etc. :thumb: Good stuff too


----------



## John @ PB

Engine bay; all plastics, hoses, strut tops etc. I use it over the painted areas under the engine bay just for some protection. 

Fine on exterior plastic trims but it's not massively durable; same on tyres, it looks neat but it's not so durable. 

Door rubbers it's fine on. Not sure about the convertible roof; I'd be worried it'd run/streak.


----------



## Matt_Nic

Thanks John, 

I did wonder whether it could go on the painted parts in the engine bay for a bit of extra shine/protection. 

I did actually wash and protect the roof with the Meguirs product a couple of weeks ago, I'm just not entirely sure it's fully sealed it. I need it to **** down with rain when the car is parked to tell really. There was no beading when I got in last night having driven in the rain. Although it's fabric I hear it should bead like paint when fully protected?


----------



## empsburna

303 High Tech Fabric Guard would be better suited to the roof, its a bit messy so needs taping off with paper/sheet before you treat it but works very well.


----------



## John @ PB

Midlands Detailing said:


> 303 High Tech Fabric Guard would be better suited to the roof, its a bit messy so needs taping off with paper/sheet before you treat it but works very well.


Yup: what he said!

I've never taped up when using it to be honest; just quickly wipe any overspray off any glass/paint but if you're worried then tape it up.

Great product; use it on floor mats and fabric seats too - ideal for winter.


----------



## GolfFanBoy

When it comes to cleaning your engine I recommend following the guide on PB's website:-

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/caring-for-modern-engines.html

It's tempting to buff the 303 when you spray it on but if you leave it to dry naturally you get a superb finish.


----------



## turboyamaha

Agreed spray on close bonnet!!


----------



## Matt_Nic

Sounds good, I need to get something to clean the engine bay with but in no rush tbh. 

I take it you thoroughly dry it first before putting the 303 on?


----------



## Trophy#185

Love the stuff on interior plastics, gives a clean finish without being overly shiny


----------



## Lowiepete

I have to say, after reading all the hype here, that this product has been *the*
most disapppointing of all my detailing purchases. For the price, which is high,
the longevity leaves a lot to be desired! All of this was probably compounded
by the fact that I already possessed a far superior and better value product...

FinishKare #108AS

Now, when I read this hype, my little nose goes all wrinkly 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Matt_Nic

Lowiepete said:


> I have to say, after reading all the hype here, that this product has been *the*
> most disapppointing of all my detailing purchases. For the price, which is high,
> the longevity leaves a lot to be desired! All of this was probably compounded
> by the fact that I already posessed a far superior and better value product...
> 
> FinishKare #108AS
> 
> Now, when I read this hype, my little nose goes all wrinkly
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


This is how I feel about Bilberry wheel cleaner. I'm sure those that rave about it only use it on clean wheels. Next time I do my wheels I will take photo's of the pathetic "power" of it.


----------



## E38_ross

Matt_Nic said:


> This is how I feel about Bilberry wheel cleaner. I'm sure those that rave about it only use it on clean wheels. Next time I do my wheels I will take photo's of the pathetic "power" of it.


i like bilberry wheel cleaner. i used it on wheels which hadn't been cleaned for years and it did a very good job. something like ironX is better though.

as for 303 - i think it's superb. i wouldn't use it on exterior plastics as it's not very durable but it's brilliant on interior plastics and in the engine bay. if you want something ultra durable for plastics look no further than gtechniq C4

http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/c4-permanent-trim-restorer/

if you like a non-shiny/greasy interior dash look, spray the 303 on and then wipe around with an MF applicator pad and then buff off quickly with an MF cloth. lasts many months on interior plastics.


----------



## L.J.

Lowiepete said:


> I have to say, after reading all the hype here, that this product has been *the*
> most disapppointing of all my detailing purchases. For the price, which is high,
> the longevity leaves a lot to be desired! All of this was probably compounded
> by the fact that I already possessed a far superior and better value product...
> 
> FinishKare #108AS
> 
> Now, when I read this hype, my little nose goes all wrinkly
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


I have to disagree with the above.

I purchased 303 a week ago and played with it on 2 different motors and have nothing to say but positive things.

I think the ease of use is the most attractive. Do you have any pics of the FinishKare on the engine bay plastics?


----------



## DMH-01

I'd say 303 is very good.

This was my engine detail back in May...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823

Engine still pretty much looks in the same condition now and it's used daily.


----------



## spursfan

L.J. said:


> I have to disagree with the above.
> 
> I purchased 303 a week ago and played with it on 2 different motors and have nothing to say but positive things.
> 
> I think the ease of use is the most attractive. Do you have any pics of the FinishKare on the engine bay plastics?


Topcote is every bit as good as 303 for engine bays and interior plastic, where it outscores 303 is on tyres, where it lasts ages in my opinion.

Kev


----------



## L.J.

spursfan said:


> Topcote is every bit as good as 303 for engine bays and interior plastic, where it outscores 303 is on tyres, where it lasts ages in my opinion.
> 
> Kev


I believe you, I guess I just have a dedicated tyre dressing that I know will last longer than an "all in one" product.


----------



## -Raven-

I find 303 works good on everything. Leather ok, vinyl no worries, plastics superb, soft plastics dashes ok but can look a bit shiny. I think it's best under the bonnet where most use it though. Most disappointing product? Not for me! Quite the opposite actually!


----------



## Slick-

If you apply it in the engine compartment on the painted surfaces and on the aluminium components and let it dry does it stain or leave any marks?


----------



## Slick-

Anyone that tried what i was asking above?


----------



## John @ PB

Slick- said:


> Anyone that tried what i was asking above?


It'll work really nicely; it dries to a satin-type finish with no staining or white marks.


----------

